# Penny's a little smarty :)



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last night Penny graduated from beginning obedience class. Such a little smarty pants.  She really is fun to work with, picks up most everything fairly quickly (except how not to pull on the leash  ). After her incident months ago with my brother's dog, I was a little nervous about how she would be around other female dogs, but I was nervous for nothing - she had absolutely no issues and even made friends with a female mini husky. We'll be moving on to the intermediate class in June and I'm excited to see her get better and better. She's definitely a people pleaser and even though she started classes a little older, she loves to go and she loves to learn. Love my little Penny girl...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Penny is a cutie and I love the photos you post of the two snugglers. How old is Penny?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks!  Penny is about 13 months old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She's so cute... I love that little smile!! ;D Glad she is turning out to be such a good student, too.


----------

